# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Was ganz Leichtes...

## Samuianer

Vorzugshalber ein 14 Oz. Glass, Eis einfuellen, etwas Limettensaft ueber das Eis traeufeln, den Rest der Limette mit reinwerfen, einen guten Schuss Saeng Som, darf auch Regency sein und mit Soda auffuellen, am Besten mit einigen Freunden und mehreren Glaesern passt zu ALLEn Gerichten, Situationen und Anlaessen!

Variante: Mit Cola auffuellen...

----------


## schiene

Beim wievielten Glas stellt sich denn der Brechreiz ein? :aetsch:

----------


## Samuianer

Fuer Geuebte KEINE Frage, bis Oberkante Unterlippe!

Fuer Anfaenger: Kleine Dosen, die langsam steigern!

Bei ueberreichlichen Genuss, NICHT nach vorn beugen und schon garnicht aus dem Fenster lehnen!

Wenn das Qualitaetsbezueglich meinst: Ich bevorzuge in der Regel Bier!

Wenn Hartes, dann Gutes, wie Tanqueray, Bombay Sapphire oder was schottisches singel Malt maessig.

Da das aber die Thai Rezepte Rubrik ist  habe ich versucht nix OT zu poschten.

----------


## schiene

Jo,der BombaySapphire Gin steht auch in meiner Bar,bei Whiskey ist das meine bevorzugte Marke.

----------


## schiene

Wenn meine Frau mal wieder ein paar Thais zum schwatzen eingeladen hat,wird immer nach einem Cocktail verlangt,welcher scheinbar der thail.Damenwelt ausgesprochen gut zu schmecken scheint.Hab den mal vor längerer Zeit frei Schnauze kreiert und nun muß ich ihn immer wieder machen.OK,hier das Rezept:
man nehme ein

ein paar 

gebe 4cl Malibu Coconut Likör dazu

und weiter 2 cl Curacao blue

ein paar Spritzer Gin

den Rest füllt man mit Ananassaft auf

bissel umrühren und ne hübsche Garnitur dazu.Man kann auch etwas weniger Saft nehmen und dafür ein bissel Sekt zugeben.Denke die thail.Damenwelt wirds euch danken :knutsch:

----------


## Samuianer

ohne den Gin waers 'ne blaue Pina Colada, ohen den Curacao Blau 'n echte Pina...

Mir reicht der Bombay Sapphire mit viel Eis und n Schuss Schweppes Tonic - stehe nicht auf Suesses im Glass - auf dem Hocker schon....

Der Paddy hat hier 'n ganz anderes Etikett!????????
Gehoert auch zu meine Lieblingswhiskeys - steh aber nicht zu sher auf Braunes - zwischendurch mal...O.K.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Mir reicht der Bombay Sapphire mit viel Eis und n Schuss Schweppes Tonic


Gin Tonic - bah, ich weiß nie was schlimmer schmeckt, der Gin oder der Tonic.

Da lobe ich mir doch ne leckern Scotch mit ne Schuß Coke, aufgefüllt mit Soda und das ganze auf Eis.

----------


## Samuianer

...kommt wirklich auf den Gin drauf an! Und in T. NIEMALS dieses grausliche Club-Tonic!!!!!! NUR Schweppes! UND Limette nicht zu knapp!

Oft wird dieser gruselige "Loriot" Gin verwendet oder noch billigers Zeuchs aus Indien!

----------


## schiene

Whisky Cola ist ja nunmal garnix für mich,aber wenn ich den Whisky mal nicht pur trinken möchte,...Whisky mit Ginger Ale gemischt,schmeckt  echt lecker.

----------


## schiene

Hier mal nen Getränketipp(Blow Job Shot),präsentiert von einem nicht unatraktiven Girl.
Viel Spaß beim anschauen!Wenn ihr auf die Seite kommt bitte noch den Butten "Confirm Birth Date"drücken1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1PbQx4WB9g

----------


## Samuianer

> Mir reicht der Bombay Sapphire mit viel Eis und n Schuss Schweppes Tonic
> 			
> 		
> 
> Gin Tonic - bah, ich weiß nie was schlimmer schmeckt, der Gin oder der Tonic.
> 
> Da lobe ich mir doch ne leckern Scotch mit ne Schuß Coke, aufgefüllt mit Soda und das ganze auf Eis.


Daniel, du bist ein Kulturbanause!

Whiskey oder Whisky NUR mit Quellwasser (stilles Wasser) verduennen!

@Schiene:
Gibt immer mehr von diesen "neu mod'schen Shots & fancy Cocktails"... ich steh auf Reines!

*Stolichnaya* - Wegen Vitamin C Aufnahme gelegentlich mal als Screwdriver! Ansonsten nur pur EISKALT! Ab und an mal mit Bitter Lemon (Schweppes)

http://www.stoli.com/ 

*Havana Club* - Daiquiri vorzugsweise den Original, wenn frisch auch mal Mango oder Erdbeere - Mojito Real (Champagner)

http://www.havana-club.com/

----------

